# SPS Programmierer sind Obdachlose Leute ?



## waldy (10 Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich möchte auch eure Erfahrungen wiessen,
wer arbeitet als SPS Programmirer .
Sind Sie immer unterwegs ab 2 Wochen und bis 6 Monaten weg?

Was ist dann mit Ihre Familie und Ihre Kinder ?

Wann haben Sie Zeit für Ihre Familie ?

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (10 Juni 2011)

Tja, was kann ich nur dabei sagen - arme Leute .
gruß waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juni 2011)

tja.... Waldy... Familie, Kinder, Freunde werden doch völlig überbewertet. Meine Familie sind die Schlosser und Mechaniker, Meine Kinder sind die Maschinen und Freunde habe ich wenn die Anlage gut läuft    

Dafür muss ich mir um so einen Scheiss LINK keine Gedanken machen. Ich kauf mir einfach ein Neues wenn mir danach ist


----------



## waldy (10 Juni 2011)

Lipperland, ich habe noch andere Sache, was bei mir es zählt .

gruß waldy


----------



## plc_tippser (10 Juni 2011)

hast du schon wieder selbst gebrannt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juni 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Lipperland, ich habe noch andere Sache, was bei mir es zählt .
> 
> gruß waldy


 

eben stand da noch was anderes. irgendwas mit Amsterdam .......   .... was zählt den noch ?


----------



## zotos (10 Juni 2011)

Wenn man seine Arbeit gut macht und es richtig anstellt, ähnelt es dem Leben eines Rockstars der auf Tournee geht.
Die ein oder andere Starallür gehört auch dazu.

Sobald Kinder vorhanden sind wird das Reisen aber eine Echte Belastung.


----------



## plc_tippser (10 Juni 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Sobald Kinder vorhanden sind wird das Reisen aber eine Echte Belastung.


 
Kommt drauf an wo die Kinder wohnen ,


----------



## waldy (10 Juni 2011)

> eben stand da noch was anderes. irgendwas mit Amsterdam


 - ja, richtig, nur ich dachte, das es war bischen häftige aussage, und ich möchte keine ärger von dir bekommen 

gruß waldy


----------



## -V- (10 Juni 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte auch eure Erfahrungen wiessen,
> wer arbeitet als SPS Programmirer .
> Sind Sie immer unterwegs ab 2 Wochen und bis 6 Monaten weg?
> ...



Ist das nicht häufig so, wenn man im Anlagenbau tätig ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juni 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> - ja, richtig, nur ich dachte, das es war bischen häftige aussage, und ich möchte keine ärger von dir bekommen
> 
> gruß waldy


 
Mit mir bekommt man so schnell keinen Ärger.... nicht mal Du Waldy *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (10 Juni 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				LilaStern schrieb:
			
		

> nicht mal Du Waldy



waldy, da siehst Du mal, trotz Deiner 1078 Beiträge hier im Forum hast Du immer noch Welpenschutz *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## OWLer (11 Juni 2011)

Es ist doch immer gut zu wissen das sich die Kollegen bei eigener Abwesenheit um Frau / Freundin kümmern ;-)

Grüße


Owler


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 Juni 2012)

Tja, schönes Thema, aber mich wundert die Frage doch sehr. Nun ja als SPS-Programmierer hat mans echt nicht leicht, vorallem nicht wenn man den Elektriker im Kreis hüpfen sieht und sich denkt, 0-10V =^ 0-100% bei invertiertem Wirksinn ;-)

Aber Scherz bei Seite, ja das gehört genauso dazu wie am Sonntag mal schnell 550 km auf Anlage zu fahren oder am Ostersonntag um 12 Uhr vom Kunden genervt zu werden.


----------



## ALgG (29 Juni 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte auch eure Erfahrungen wiessen,
> wer arbeitet als SPS Programmirer .
> ...



Das gilt nicht nur für SPS Programmierer...
Einer meiner Freunde ist Autobauer und nun im dritten Jahr in China...Ursprünglich sollte er nur max 3 Monate für eine IB dahin...nur mit Stäbchen kann er immer noch nicht um 

Dank der Globalisierung treibt es nicht nur Maschinenbauer durch die Welt sondern auch Hersteller erklärungsbedürftiger Waren. Daher gibt es bei uns ja auch Chinarestaurants, damit wir lernen mit Stäbchen zu essen


----------



## waldy (30 Juni 2012)

> Ich bin nicht Krank, ich simuliere nur


 - sehr Interessante Aussage.
Gehört das auch zum Job ?


gruß waldy


----------



## vollmi (2 Juli 2012)

Also ich bin selten mehr als ein paar Tage weg. Die meisten Anlagen befinden sich bei mir glücklicherweise weniger als 2 Stunden Fahrzeit entfernt.
Von Kindern weiss ich auch nix und Freundin hat noch andere Hobbies als mich die Woche durch zu bespassen. Das geht also alles auf. Um ehrlich zu sein würde es mir ohne den Job langweilig werden.

Ich hoffe zwar das auch die weiter entfernten Anlagen eher richtung Skandinavien aufgetan werden denn Dubai und Umgebung geht mir etwas auf den geist, ist nicht so mein Klima. Trotzdem sind auch solche Anlagen immer sehr interessant. Ich finde es schade wenn man sich solche Gelegenheiten andere Arbeitsmoralien kennenzulernen entgehen lässt. Das geht halt nur auf Anlagen in anderen Ländern.

mfG René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Also ich bin selten mehr als ein paar Tage weg. Die meisten Anlagen befinden sich bei mir glücklicherweise weniger als 2 Stunden Fahrzeit entfernt.
> Von Kindern weiss ich auch nix und Freundin hat noch andere Hobbies als mich die Woche durch zu bespassen. Das geht also alles auf. Um ehrlich zu sein würde es mir ohne den Job langweilig werden.
> 
> Ich hoffe zwar das auch die weiter entfernten Anlagen eher richtung Skandinavien aufgetan werden denn Dubai und Umgebung geht mir etwas auf den geist, ist nicht so mein Klima. Trotzdem sind auch solche Anlagen immer sehr interessant. Ich finde es schade wenn man sich solche Gelegenheiten andere Arbeitsmoralien kennenzulernen. Das geht halt nur auf Anlagen in anderen Ländern.
> ...





und dann weiss man auch erst wieder wie gut wir es in Deutschland doch haben.

Grüsse aus Nordengland....


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juli 2012)

Hallo,



			
				LilaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsse aus Nordengland....



Bist Du soweit im Norden, das Du die Angus Steaks für das nächste Abendessen auf der Weide beobachten kannst ?

Ich mag diese Gegend, leider sind da einige Kunden von mir mittlerweile pleite ... (aber das lag mit Sicherheit nicht an mir , sondern an der allgemeinen Wirtschaftslage).

Und da wir beide uns im gleichen Segment (was die Kunden anbetrifft) bewegen, weiss ich doch, wo Du im Moment steckst 

Gruß nach Nordengland vom Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2012)

hmmm..... ich beobachte eigendlich hier nur Schafe..... aber du hast recht. Die Gegend ist echt nett. Wenn es nicht unaufhörlich regnen würde ......und viel nördlicher geht es in England kaum..... da ist dann Schottland... westlicher geht es auch nicht... da ist die Irische See


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> hmmm..... ich beobachte eigendlich hier nur Schafe.....


Das sind keine Schafe, das sind Einheimische 

Ich war am Freitag in Paderborn in einer Kneipe, da kamen auch lauter Besoffene Britische
Soldaten rein die sahen auch so aus.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sind keine Schafe, das sind Einheimische



Nein, das sind Esel.....


----------



## Willi Wusel (3 Juli 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und dann weiss man auch erst wieder wie gut wir es in Deutschland doch haben.
> 
> Grüsse aus Nordengland....




Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen....

Grüße aus dem "schönen" Chinesien....


----------



## maxi (6 Juli 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Arbeit gut macht und es richtig anstellt, ähnelt es dem Leben eines Rockstars der auf Tournee geht.
> Die ein oder andere Starallür gehört auch dazu.
> 
> Sobald Kinder vorhanden sind wird das Reisen aber eine Echte Belastung.



Das ist cool


----------



## maxi (6 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte auch eure Erfahrungen wiessen,
> wer arbeitet als SPS Programmirer .
> Sind Sie immer unterwegs ab 2 Wochen und bis 6 Monaten weg?
> ...



Die Arbeit wird nicht zu dir kommen.

Das Geld in Deutschland allerdings schon.


----------



## waldy (6 Juli 2012)

> Die Arbeit wird nicht zu dir kommen.


 - hi maxi, ein bischen genau es noch mal mir erklären und bitte auf Hochdeutsch, da ich Hochdeutsch gelernt habe.

gruß waldy


----------



## Verpolt (6 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> - hi maxi, ein bischen genau es noch mal mir erklären und bitte auf Hochdeutsch, da ich Hochdeutsch gelernt habe.
> 
> gruß waldy



Begonnen der Angriff der "gelernten Hochdeutschen" hat.


----------



## maxi (7 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> - hi maxi, ein bischen genau es noch mal mir erklären und bitte auf Hochdeutsch, da ich Hochdeutsch gelernt habe.
> 
> gruß waldy



Seit Jahren sucht du hier Arbeit und hast von einigen Leuten hier, (Von mir auch schon 2 Stellen) angeboten bekommen.
Vor kurzen hast du dich über Arbeiten in der Schweiz und im Ausland poitiv ausgelassen etc.

Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht warum die Leute reisen?


----------



## waldy (7 Juli 2012)

> Vor kurzen hast du dich über Arbeiten in der Schweiz und im Ausland poitiv ausgelassen etc.


 - wenn von 4000 eur, muss man 1000 eur Krankenversicherung bezahlen, ca. 2000 eur . Kaltmiete, und ca. 600 eur Steuer nach Deutschland .

Dann von 4000 -3600 = 400 eur . bleibt in tasche. Für das Geld 400 eur. ( so denke ich mir so ) fährst du auch nicht nach Schweiz Arbeiten.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> ca. 2000 eur . Kaltmiete



Du müsst ja nicht gleich in ein ungeheizten Schloß einziehen


----------



## waldy (7 Juli 2012)

> Du müsst ja nicht gleich in ein ungeheizten Schloß einziehen


 - gleich nicht, aber zum Abend nach die Arbeit muss man irgendwo übernachten .
Und für 2000 eur Kaltmiete bekommt man keine Schloss - sondern nur eine ältere kleine Wohnung .

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (8 Juli 2012)

> Von mir auch schon 2 Stellen


 - was war das für Stelle ?

gruß waldy


----------



## vollmi (8 Juli 2012)

Jep weil für 1000 Euro kriegt man in der Schweiz auch locker ne ältere grosse Wohnung mit 4-5 Zimmern. Sagt ja keiner das man grad an die Zürcher Goldküste ziehen muss.

mfG René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2012)

Fakt ist das die Mieten in CH hoch sind...... aber so hoch ????????


----------



## waldy (8 Juli 2012)

Hi, diese Antwort habe ich in Forum von 


[URL="http://hallo-schweiz.ch/forum/Für"]http://hallo-schweiz.ch/forum/
Für[/URL] meine Familie ich brauche schon Wohnung ab 100 Meter. zu bekommen.




> Dann solltest Du auch daran denken, dass die Wohnungen im Raum Konstanz für deutsche Verhältnisse sehr teuer sind. Schau Dir mal die Mieten auf www.immobilienscout24.de an.


 - einfach auf Links tippen und Konstanz eingeben und 100 Meter Wohung. Dann sieht man die günstige Preise an. gruß


----------



## waldy (8 Juli 2012)

Und wegen Steuer nach Deutschland bezahlen, wenn arbeiten als Gränzgänger:


> Wichtig ist noch: Weil eine Schweizer Firma keine deutschen Steuern abziehen kann, bekommst Du Rechnungen vom Finanzamt. Und zwar musst Du die Steuern für jeweils 3 Monate im voraus bezahlen. Das macht dann alle 3 Monate eine Rechnung zwischen 1500 und 2000 Euro. Daran solltest Du vor allem am Anfang denken.



gruß waldy


----------



## SoftMachine (8 Juli 2012)

Hi Waldy,

da hat dir doch schon jemand vor 3 Wochen DAS Steuersparmodell erklärt:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53206-Frage-wegen-Arbeit-in-Schweiz?p=390715#post390715


----------



## maxi (13 Juli 2012)

Und wie lebst Du hier? 
Und von was lebst Du hier?


----------



## waldy (13 Juli 2012)

> Und wie lebst Du hier?


 - meinst du hier in Forum ?
Da fühle ich mich wohl .



> Und von was lebst Du hier?


 - von Themen , mit welche bin ich genug Satt.

gruß waldy


----------



## Verpolt (13 Juli 2012)

maxi schrieb:


> Und wie lebst Du hier?
> Und von was lebst Du hier?



Eventuell meint er ja Deutschland


----------



## Markus Rupp (13 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> - meinst du hier in Forum ?
> Da fühle ich mich wohl .
> 
> - von Themen , mit welche bin ich genug Satt.
> ...



Ich glaube der google-Übersetzer hat hier ziemlich gestreikt


----------



## IBFS (13 Juli 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> Ich glaube der google-Übersetzer hat hier ziemlich gestreikt



gibt es den "Waldystisch" aus Ausgangssprache? 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juli 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> gibt es den "Waldystisch" aus Ausgangssprache?
> 
> Frank



An welchen Leer-Stuhl wird den Waldys-Tisch gelehrt?


----------



## IBFS (13 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> An welchen Leer-Stuhl wird den Waldys-Tisch gelehrt?



in der Wald--schule

Frank


----------

